# Standard or Automatic



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey..how many people have standard vs automatic GTO's? i test drove both of them, and the standard ones are the easiest standard car ive ever driven. Looking into buying one in the next 2 weeks, and i think im going with a standard.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Most everybody will tell you to go with a standard. There are more standards then there are autos, even though GM lists the standard as being "optional" even though it costs less then the A4 after the auto gas guzzler tax. I chose to go with the auto for 2 reasons. 1, it's my everday driver and I get tired of sticks every stinking day for the rest of my life, been there done that, and 2, it's way easier for my girlfriend to drive when I need to borrow her truck. The auto is as docile as a kitten until you go hammer down, you'd think you were just driving a grand am with a mean ass exhaust note until you intentionally tried to make her jump up and go. That's just my .02. If I had it to do over again, I'd still get the auto.


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

me too - stop and go with a stick stinks. I do it every day in my winter truck.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

it will really depend on your driving habit and what you want out of the car performance-wise. if you want something easy to drive go with the auto. if you want to be challenged both on the street and in your car get the manual.i got the manual, i can't say i regret it but my learning curve seems fouled up by what i have seen and experienced. the manual you won't need a stall converter to be a drag monster but the suspension doesn't have as much preload as the auto either. get which ever you feel the most comfortable with or just get one of each but you can't have my manual!:seeya:


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I think you need to decide how you drive, and what suits you the best. I have an A4, but only because I got a good deal on it. I don't do much touch/go driving, and I often hate the way the A4 doesn't shift all the way down to 1st when I do rolling stops, thereby slaughtering my take off ability. My next car is going to be a manual, or at the bare minimum lend itself to manual shifting much easier than the Goat (ie every other sporty car on the market).

Then again, you can still drive in lots of touch/go and still enjoy the manual. I read a post earlier about 4 inch spiked heels and an M6...


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

A4 here and I love it, you can manualy shift it if you want(playing aroung) or just cruise. One of each would be ideal:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

A4 for me. just mash and go. no need to guess


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

I went with the M6, which was my first MT, although I'd driven them before. That was based mostly on the A4 being a 4 speed instead of 5 or 6, and also on my feeling that if I wanted a real "sports car" I should have the standard tranny.

No regrets here. It is more fun for me, as I enjoy the activity level and the connection to the car. It was cheaper, too, which doesn't hurt. Finally, with the amount of power the car has, it is the easiest stick I've ever driven. in 1st (or 2nd or 3rd), up a hill, it is very easy to get from N to 1 without touching the gas. When I hit the drive thru, and I've got a soda that doesn't fit the cup holder, I just put it in 3rd and drive home, meaning I don't need to touch the stick to go from 0-60, or wherever 3rd ends. 

The shifter is not the best, but I don't mind it.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a manual. The reason is because it is my fun car, not the daily driver. I've had the manual for daily and it can get to you after awhile. But the stick helps me to "feel" the car more.


----------



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahhh OK. Well this will be my every day driver. Ive driven automatic for a few years of me driving. So i think i wanna try standard. I test drove both, and the standard is very easy to drive, ALOT easier than a 6spd RX8 ill tell yah that much. I also have a 1999 Pontiac Grand Prix drag car thats automatic..so i have an automatic to fall back on if anything. So what you guys think? I should try the 6spd standard?? arty:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds like you've already made your mind up. The only important things are HAVE FUN, AND ENJOY THAT AWESOME CAR.


----------



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks..I will! hehe


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

The 6spd is not the standard on the gto. The A4 is. The 6spd is actually a 750 dollar option. Of course you pay a thousand dollar gas tax with the a4, so you actually save money with the m6. I got an m6 and I have never thought, damn I wish I had the automatic.


----------



## no_fate (Sep 15, 2006)

How could you not go manual is my question!


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

The only reason to go A4 is that GM says it has slightly better performance, but I bought the M6. Rated for better gas mileage and on the highway you can get 25-27 if you stay out of it and you do save money on the gas tax, but honestly there is something nice about having the control of what gear you are in. Like was said before though just make sure that you enjoy your ride because it is a sweet one A4 or M6.


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

hey there i have a m6 myself and i have never questioned my decision! i like to hang it out sideways so having control over the gears is essential there! and i just feel more at one with the car when its a manual, it feels great and i love it. Just be ready to buy a new shifter from gmm or b&m because the stock one feels like crap!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I have the 2004 6spd. I like the stick. You don't even think about shifting after awhile. Also I average 13.5mpg in the summer, and 12.5mpg in the winter. Who could ask for more.:lol:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I had a 2005 w/6spd but I test drove an auto and it was very nice. I also had the 4L65E transmission in a Yukon Denali. It's a nice automatic if a bit out of date with only 4 gears. In my opinion the 6 spd is more enjoyable and gives you more control but the auto is going to be faster for 95% of drivers. Also, if you have to deal with heavy urban traffic like NY or Boston, don't even think about the 6 spd.


----------



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey guys...Alotta good info im learning  I live in CT..so i think imma go with the manual. You guys know anyone that wants to buy my 2002 Chevy Suburban?? LoL..im looking into selling it to pay off the loan. Let me know ok?


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

I've got both, and I can tell tell you both are very enjoyable to drive. I drive the A4 during the work commute because it's so much more comfortable, but the punch is there when you need it. That's an option the M6 doesn't offer. I get better gas mileage in it probably because the M6 is nearly impossible to drive without running through the gears - and that's the joy of an M6.

Here's a disadvantage of a manual...

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12108


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

I have the A4, which I purchased a month ago and just love it.:cheers I live in NYC an had a 94 supra that was stick and just dealing with the traffic here in NYC can be a pain in the A$$! There were times I just hated to drive to school and work. Once I had to leave my car in a neighborhood that wasn't all that great because I was drinking at a party and my girlfriend at the time couldn't drive stick. The following day I came back to my car to find the window broke out and my radio stolen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

*Trans choice*

The A4 and the M6 are both great, it is just a matter of what you like the best.. I have the A 4 and I am very happy with it. and if you ever go to the race track.. The Automatic is the way to go,,it is WAY more consistant then the 6 speed..with the 6 speed, I don't care how good of a driver you are. your ETs and reaction times will be different everytime


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

06BLUEGTO said:


> Ahhh OK. Well this will be my every day driver. Ive driven automatic for a few years of me driving. So i think i wanna try standard. I test drove both, and the standard is very easy to drive, ALOT easier than a 6spd RX8 ill tell yah that much. I also have a 1999 Pontiac Grand Prix drag car thats automatic..so i have an automatic to fall back on if anything. So what you guys think? I should try the 6spd standard?? arty:


So you have an automatic??? WTF! Go get that 6spd and spank some deserving ricers ( and maybe even some C5 vettes :lol: ) :cheers


----------



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

LMAO...i am getting the 6spd! lmao


----------

